
Coronavirus: Everything You Need to Know - paulsutter
https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-virus/index.html
======
E14n
Some interesting infograpics but I really don't like the

"Coronavirus vs Sars: daily cases and mortality rate"

it is a misleading way to represent the data. By separating cases from deaths
you are mislead into thinking the death rate (your chance of dying if
infected) is much higher for Covid-19. Its shortcoming would be obvious if
they had included data for the regular flu which based on American numbers
should be somewhere around 130,000[1] annually.

The

"How deadly is coronavirus?"

infographic is better, but it doesn't give you any point of reference to make
the scales meaningful.

1\. [https://qr.ae/T3bu6E](https://qr.ae/T3bu6E)

